# Just Picked up a Ornate Nile



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Went to the lfs and saw an ornate nile listed as a Reg Nile, so I picked it up. ill have some pics tonight anybody else keep a nile? Here you guyz go, srry about the delay :nod:


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

I hope you don't get bit by it. They pack a nasty bite.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Too late, he bite me already but his calm, He was just shook up a little since its his 1 day. But he is really chill


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)




----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Good luck, you'll need it.

-PK


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Good Luck









Now lets see some pics


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Picz are up


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

wow thats a one cool lookin NILE


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Definately one of the greates monitors around and yours is looking great :nod:

Good luck with it, you will need it


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Sweet! He looks great! Keep us updated, I'm sure he is going to grow fast!!


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

great pic,s


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

you got it from the main man.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks awsome


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice Monitor, I couldnt own one of them though :laugh:


----------

